# West branch today..



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Took a ride around this morning, really surprised with the east end mostly open from rock springs road toward the marina, ice far out that way , and no ice from the beach area to the dam, west of RS road still iced over except near shore.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Looks good !


----------



## kx36594 (Feb 6, 2010)

Anybody know what it looks like on the west side of rock springs road? Was thinking about heading there tomorrow morning and trying...Any information would be greatly appreciated.....


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

On Wednesday as posted on top it was soft looking and locked up, shore was open a ways out on sections of shore, may be better now, spud your way out and stay away from the bridge channel, and shore points, those were open Wednesday. Not many guys go to wb. No one around to help out if you go in . May b good to go.


----------



## kx36594 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks...May head there in the morning and try something different


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

kx36594 said:


> Thanks...May head there in the morning and try something different


If u go out to wb west side have a spud bar and check as u go, and picks with you , my private pond had 4 inches before the thaw and today 3 inches was it, started out at 2 inches close to shore. Another rain and warm up this week..


----------



## kx36594 (Feb 6, 2010)

Will do


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Hard lake to figure out ice fishing. Lived 2 mins away from it for 4 ice seasons. Really gotta look for them. There is a small riprap area over in the campground that produced some nice slab crappie and the humps out by the islands that did well. But I was on over a foot of ice that season. As noted be careful and I wouldn't go alone... spud.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Saw 2 guys out on the ice at Jay lake this afternoon...that may be the best option right now


----------



## kx36594 (Feb 6, 2010)

That was me and a friend.... Jay lake area was a desert...Never marked or seen a fish.... Checked multiple depths and areas with nothing to be found....Ice was decent 3-5"...


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Damn.., ya you all were just spudding your way out when I drive by...that lake is hard through the ice..I live 5 minutes away and have spent way too much time on that lake searching...about 8 years ago I explored a large section of Jay lake and only found fish out by the mouth in 18 foot of water.


----------



## kx36594 (Feb 6, 2010)

West end was like mud....Less than a foot of visibility


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I found small gills out in front of a beaver lodge one time, and the visibility wasn't good either. Not worth going back.


----------

